# Another reason to avoid confrontation



## Zepp (Mar 4, 2004)

This story ran in my college's student newspaper yesterday.
http://www.ucsbdailynexus.com/news/2004/6933.html 

This opinion in today's paper gives a bit more detail to the incident.
http://www.ucsbdailynexus.com/opinion/2004/6947.html 

Basically, what happened is that some random guy said something about another's girlfriend, the second guy verbally defended his girlfriend's honor, and then began to walk away.  The first guy felt he had to defend his honor with violence, the end result being that the second guy hit his head on the ground and died later of serious head trauma.

This happened at a place and time when there would have been many uninvolved witnesses around.

In today's paper there is another article which states that the guy who instigated the fight will be tried for manslaughter (at the least).

The lessons in this story should be obvious to all of us.  I don't know if there's much to discuss here, but I thought it was worth posting to help us all keep in mind a few basic truths about "reality."


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 4, 2004)

Zepp

Thank you for posting the article.

Its sad to see that mere words can cause the life of a person.
You would think that people might have grown up a bit in this day and age and just realize that words are words. If someone says something insulting one way to deal with it is ask yourself is it true. Since it prob. isnt. 

Forgetabout it. its not worth it.

But I guess asking someone to walk away from an ego is a big thing to ask.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				Zepp said:
			
		

> This story ran in my college's student newspaper yesterday.
> http://www.ucsbdailynexus.com/news/2004/6933.html
> 
> This opinion in today's paper gives a bit more detail to the incident.
> ...


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 4, 2004)

Every once in a while if someone cuts me off in traffic or says something rude I get that itch to "kung-fu the crap out of that guy." When that happens, I say to myself, "If it's not worth killing over, it's not worth fighting over. If it's not worth fighting over, it's not worth getting upset over."


-Rob


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 4, 2004)

Yep

Interesting that this article was posted since recently a world kick boxer was killed when he chased the guy who hit his car. They ran an article in memory of him in a recent inside kung-fu. 

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				Thesemindz said:
			
		

> Every once in a while if someone cuts me off in traffic or says something rude I get that itch to "kung-fu the crap out of that guy." When that happens, I say to myself, "If it's not worth killing over, it's not worth fighting over. If it's not worth fighting over, it's not worth getting upset over."
> 
> 
> -Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 5, 2004)

Yah, that was Alex Gong. I saw him fight on ESPN2. It was really shocking to hear about his death. To some ex-con. Man. That's not even right.


-Rob


----------



## Tony (Mar 5, 2004)

Its such a tragic loss and its sad to think this incident could have been avoided if the particpants involved had walked away! As Martial Artists we have a responsibility to use our skills and teachings for the greater good! Because we are learning dangerous techniques we must be humble and aware!
I have heard of cases of people being knocked out and even killed with Martial Arts techniques because they had no control and had not learnt any humility.
I myself try to avoid conflict all the time, however I have a friend who is very quick tempered and will lash out at any minor thing! for example in a club some guy told him he looked gay in his shirt, an obvious clue that this person wants a fight to fuel his ego! My friend challenged him and was ready to confront him outside but luckily the guy chickened out! Now considering the fact that my friend has been learning taekwondo for the past 2 years, though not very flexible yet he seems to have got more aggressive!
I don't mean to offend anyone who studies Taekwondo, because I happen to know that most of the people in his class are friendly, but I think this is a way for him to boost his ego!
But me on the other hand, although I use my common sense to avoid a confrontation I usually feel a coward for backing down. You don't have to fight to get your point across but I think I need to learn to be more assertive, obviously not at cost of my life!


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 5, 2004)

Yep.....

The guy just shot him as he came up to the vehicle.

What is really sad is if he just let the guy run and didnt chase after him he would prob. still be alive today. Sometimes its best not to beat the bush.
I'm sure he had insurance. Hopefully this will be a lesson for other people who want to charge after people. It's not worth it.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				Thesemindz said:
			
		

> Yah, that was Alex Gong. I saw him fight on ESPN2. It was really shocking to hear about his death. To some ex-con. Man. That's not even right.
> 
> 
> -Rob


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 5, 2004)

TRAGEDY STRIKES KICKBOXING WORLD

The kickboxing world has lost a great champion. ALEX GONG, holder of numerous World Championship titles in the ISKA & WMTC, K1 and Muay Thai, was shot and killed Friday afternoon on a busy San Francisco street when he chased down and confronted a man (in what turned out to be a stolen Jeep Cherokee) who had smashed into Alex's jeep outside the gym. Alex was still wearing boxing gloves and shorts when he was shot. Alex owned and operated two Fairtex training facilities in San Francisco and Daly City. He was a great champion, a gentle man and a good friend. Alex, we will never forget the quiet moments outside the ring and your friendly smile. Keep your hands up. 



http://pages.zdnet.com/muscfrombrussels/id132.html

this is the memorial page for Alex.

Thought you might like to see it


Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------

